# TomTom Start² Schwarz - Europa Navigationssystem



## shooot3r (29. Juli 2011)

*TomTom Start² Schwarz - Europa Navigationssystem*

 Verkaufe hier mein TomTom Navigationssystem. Das Navi  verfügt über Karten von ganz Europa, und kann ganz einfach über den PC  geupdatet werden. Das Navi ist in einem einwandfreien Zustand und wurde  nur einmal für eine Urlaubsreise nach Tschechien genutzt. Im  Lieferumfang ist die Originalrechnung, ein Stromkabel fürs Auto, ein  Verbindungskabel für den PC und natürlich das Navi selber enthalten. bei  weiteren Fragen einfach melden. preislich habe ich mir so 85 VB gedacht, bin aber für Vorschläge offen.

mfg


----------



## shooot3r (31. Juli 2011)

Closed


----------

